# Homing same sex dogs together



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

The RSPCA rescue kennels in waltham abbey have a policy of not rehoming a female dog in a home where there is another female and will not rehome a male with another male.
I can understand a little why they would prefer two dogs to be opposite sex but considering how many dogs there are in rescue centres it does seem a little strange.
I have always had females together and never had a problem and I would have given a very good home to a 1 year old female staffie today if it add not been for there policy.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Shane said:


> The RSPCA rescue kennels in waltham abbey have a policy of not rehoming a female dog in a home where there is another female and will not rehome a male with another male.
> I can understand a little why they would prefer two dogs to be opposite sex but considering how many dogs there are in rescue centres it does seem a little strange.
> I have always had females together and never had a problem and I would have given a very good home to a 1 year old female staffie today if it add not been for there policy.


hi
i got 4 girls ( one a staffie)and 1 boy and mine get on most of the timebut i can see why they are saying this as it easier to have a dog and a bitch living together...why not get a boy????


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi, i cant understand why they do that i have two males and they get on great, as long as thery get on whatever sex i cant see why they do that, they would rehome many more pets if they allowed it.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

So sorry you've come across this. I didn't realise the RSPCA had this policy. I would guess it was because same sex dogs / bitches are more likely to fall out, but there are plenty of same sex dog households.

Different rescues have different policies though, so I'm sure you will find a rescue who will be happy to home a bitch with you.

Have you tried Dog Rescue Pages - UK rescue centre and shelter guide


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

> why not get a boy????


I've just always had girls. They didnt have any male staffs, but I would consider one. As long as they are dog and people friendly I don't mind.


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

> Have you tried Dog Rescue Pages - UK rescue centre and shelter guide


I'm keeping an eye on the dog rescue pages


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are keen on a Stafford why not try the breed club rescues?

They will give you support and there is loads of Staffords looking for a new home.

If you are interested let me know what area and i will send you details of your local rescue.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

When I got my female pup I was offered the dam as well - sort of BOGOF - and got all sorts of conflicting advice about having two bitches together. Some people say don't do it. Some people say two bitches are fine. Some say two dogs are fine. Some say don't get two dogs. In the end I went ahead and haven't had any problems but I think in general same-sex animals CAN fall out more often (and apparently bitch fights are worse) so I guess the RSPCA are covering themselves by being on the safe(r) side.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

As a rule of thumb, male and female usually make a good pairing and would be my choice. However, years ago we did have two male GSD's and they did get on reasonably well.

It was not always harmonious however, and they did fight over my mum, and certain toys. Is there any particular reason why you do not want to rehome a male?


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

I have 2 labs that were littermates, brother and sister. Theyve always got on great, weve recently added an ex-breeding cavalier bitch and they all get on brilliantly. Theyve not even had one squabble. Its a stupid rule, surely it should go on the temperament and personalities of the dogs??!!


----------



## nvenoml (Dec 6, 2008)

Shane said:


> I'm keeping an eye on the dog rescue pages


try The Mayhew Animal Home - Welcome to The Mayhew Animal Home online!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

What do they do if you already have 1 bitch and 1 dog?
What do they recommend then?
Seems odd to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Think generally that the bitch/dog theory is normally the most harmonious.
I have found that normally the bitch will dominate the dog - we have had several dogs (as in male) here at once - with my dogs, and they all seem to get on fine, I did used to worry when introducing another bitch however.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Bitches sometimes squabble and yes Bitch fights are nasty.. I experienced a few and was very badly bitten in the process.. I was told though by Experts..LMAO that it was because my bitches were very close in age.... And you need a good 4 years between bitches for them to get on with no territory squabbles..


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I've got 4 dogs (2 of which are staffy crosses) and 1 bitch all rehomed via rescues and they didn't have a problem with it. Infact I'll not have another bitch again (don't gel with bitches as well as dogs) and I'll always have a pack of dogs and they'll always be rescue.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a mixed pack of 5 males and 8 bitches.Only 1 of the dogs is neutered. Tegan is the definite top bitch and the boys all respect this. Of the bitches Freyja and Button joined out family as older bitches and with carefull introduction Tegan was fine with them. The other bitches Zoe came to us at 9 weeks and Amber Jude and Angel were all born here Angel is Tegan's grandaughter the other 2 her daughters so they all get on fine. Holly arrived at nearly 5 months old and as she is only young Tegan has taken to her well as if she was her own.

The 2 I have to be carefull with are the 2 stud dogs Owne and Bandit. They are never left together unsupervised. We have had a couple of nasty fights with them but usually when bitches are due in season or are in season and even they have not had a go for a few years(thats just tempted fate). Only once have either of them ended up at the vets.

I can understand why they say nor to rehome 2 bitches together as bitch fights can be very nasty but 2 dogs are generally not a problem. I have a problem with mine because of the bitches but really it is not a problem at all


----------



## xenaskye (Feb 11, 2009)

i have 3 dogue de bordeux bitches and they all live together great ive never had a problem with them,


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I have two bitches living together very happily - to be honest it never entered my head there would be a problem. One learns a new thing every day lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

With Staffords I can completely understand why this policy is in place.

I have had two bitches that would have literally killed each other given half a chance.
Again the same applies with two males.

Even breed rescue are not keen on rehoming the same sex where there is already established dog in the household.

I would never sell a puppy of the same sex either.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Fleur said:


> What do they do if you already have 1 bitch and 1 dog?
> What do they recommend then?
> Seems odd to me.


Then you would have a very long wait until a hermaphrodite needed a home! 

I think its silly having rules like that.. It should all depend on the dogs, and surely you have to get them to meet before you adopt so they could see how they got along!

In my opinion, rescue rules are one of the reasons people go out and get a puppy/dog from free ads as the rules are too strict.

x


----------



## azz0r (Jun 7, 2008)

I've had male vs male problems before.

I can't see much of a problem with females being together though.

As always though, it depends on the personalities of the animal, the home and the owners.


----------



## woody woodpecker (Feb 11, 2009)

i have 2 bitches and 2 dogs never had a problem evre with any of them. if rspca carry on like this theyll have no-one to adopta dog soon!


----------

